# Training plans for the week of October 23-29



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, the last week of October. Scary how fast the time goes. We only have a few more weeks of training in this area.
So what's everyone up to this week?? Anyone running in trials/tests/shows? (Anyone heard from GoldenSail about her weekend last weekend?)
Here's ours:

Saturday--Sunday--Monday-- OFF 
(too bad, because we're going to have glorious weather here those 3 days. Saturday and Sunday I have to work and it's crazy busy, anyone want to buy a really successful, really nice pet hotel????? Monday I have to work, and also have to get Toby to the acupuncture vet, a 3 hour project)

Tuesday----if the weather holds, some casting/lining drills, and a few cold blinds. Not sure where we're going to work that day, maybe here at my way cool designated dog training area.

Wednesday---agility private lesson, no field work (supposed to rain)

Thursday---Dan's

Friday---off (have to work, AND want to rest him up for Saturday)

Saturday and Sunday---Tito's first agility trials! He's entered in novice jumpers with weaves (preferred) and novice standard (preferred) on both Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sunday- We have restarted the Sunday afternoon training group. Everyone wants to do as much water training as possible before it gets cold. The weather is predicted to be nice.

Tuesday-I have a standing invite to a Tuesday training group.

Friday- Training with Andy (the pro).

We will work on swinging with doubles, simple land blinds, and the ever present singles.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sunday: I will be working all 3 dogs in agility.
Monday: Attention and heeling work all 3
Tuesday: Ms Towhee has obedience class
Wednesday: All 3 have agility class
Thursday: Faelan to obedience class
Friday: All 3 agility (weather permitting)
Saturday & Sunday: I think I have off but will check. If no events scheduled, I will be working on obedience and agility

Focal points: Heeling, fronts & finishes
Agility: Jump grids, weaves, jump patterns (180, 270, pinwheel, serpentines)

I need to start working on scent articles (Faelan) and retrieves (Towhee)
I also need to find and enter a show or two for Faelan to finish up his CDX

And, I have to say: staying with my resolve to put field work on the back burner is tougher than I thought it would be. I have given away my duck, last weekend the group had fliers, this weekend they are doing water work (probably for the last time this season) etc - the pull is there, but I know I need to concentrate on agility and obedience for now <sigh>

I am also trying to decide if I should schedule an ultrasound for Ms Towhee: weather permitting, we have a Golden specialty agility trial the first weekend of November that we made it into but...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Friday---off (have to work, AND want to rest him up for Saturday)
> 
> Saturday and Sunday---Tito's first agility trials! He's entered in novice jumpers with weaves (preferred) and novice standard (preferred) on both Saturday and Sunday.


Good luck


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Very tired and busy here...trying to get the ball rolling again. We skipped our one day obedience entry but did show in breed. We didn't do anything--it was a very large bitch entry.

Talked to my obedience instructor. She feels like we have a lot of potential with obedience but that she needs to rein me in. We talked about the phrase 'jack of all trades, master of none.' Well, I would like to master them all! So, as much as it pains me to type this I think we might just focus on being the best we can at obedience for now. I still plan on finishing the JH and I can go back and pick up training again for SH when she is older. Also, we will maintain our training by going to group practices but as someone who is new and learning it is hard to be training in both venues at the same time and moving forward....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Very tired and busy here...trying to get the ball rolling again. We skipped our one day obedience entry but did show in breed. We didn't do anything--it was a very large bitch entry.
> 
> Talked to my obedience instructor. She feels like we have a lot of potential with obedience but that she needs to rein me in. We talked about the phrase 'jack of all trades, master of none.' Well, I would like to master them all! So, as much as it pains me to type this I think we might just focus on being the best we can at obedience for now. I still plan on finishing the JH and I can go back and pick up training again for SH when she is older. Also, we will maintain our training by going to group practices but as someone who is new and learning it is hard to be training in both venues at the same time and moving forward....


It is a difficult decision, I know. I wanted to be Master of all trades too, but field training just takes tons of time, energy and money. I have quasi decided that I will get Faelan's JH - eventually. But my priorities needed to switch since I have multiple dogs and they all deserve their training time. SH, MH well perhaps when he is older as well; but Towhee will also be older and God willing, Casey will be old. In the meantime obedience and agility are fun for them all. Be prepared for field training withdrawal LOL

Just back from errands and one was to get my truck's oil changed. So I handed off the keys and told they guy Faelan was friendly. He said I could bring him into the waiting room!! So I did and got in some great training - new smells, people, carpeting, tight turns, activity through glass windows and doors etc. I wonder what other places allow dogs inside?

Got home and Faelan goes racing into the house to greet Casey & Towhee, and they are among the missing. Hopefully it is just a shortish hike that my brother decided to take them on. I should have left a note that I'd be back shortly.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> It is a difficult decision, I know. I wanted to be Master of all trades too, but field training just takes tons of time, energy and money.


This is why I decided to focus on obedience first. Field training is harder, costs more money, requires more stuff like a large field. I can train obedience in my backyard or house every day. It is also less expensive. Of course, if I was going to pick based on what my dog likes best it would be field, but....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I so understand, Lisa and Sharon. I limit myself to 2 dog sports at a time, it's just too hard to take on more than that (and Sharon with THREE dogs!!!). We did breed and obedience, when he got his CH we went to obedience and field, when he got his UDX and UKC UD we went to field and agility (dock diving doesn't count, lucky to find a couple of events per year). 
I wish I had unlimited time and money so we could do more stuff!!! We still have tracking, oh and of course therapy visits....and then go back for the OTCH? and maybe for a PACH? 
So much to do, so little time. Their lives slip away so fast. Tito is already 4-1/2. It's sad, and scary.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Gosh Lise I would hate to see you give up on field work at this point. Think of all the work you have put in to your T work, pattern blinds, etc. VERY FEW people get that far on their own and that is a LOT of work, especially since you were doing it very very well. If you quit now you're only going to have to go back and repeat all that. 

You can be a jack of all trades and still master them. Don't let your obedience instructor talk you out of field work, if field work is something you and your dog obviously enjoy. You can go back and do obedience when they are older, it is a LOT harder to do field work when they are older. Trust me on this one.

The nice thing about obedience is that it IS so easy to practice quickly at home and get something out of it. That means you can dovetail it with your field work and not have it compete


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Their lives slip away so fast. Tito is already 4-1/2. It's sad, and scary.


Whoa, way to slap a reality check on me today. Dooley turns 5 next Thursday.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Whoa, way to slap a reality check on me today. Dooley turns 5 next Thursday.


Ah, he's just entering his prime! As long as his joints and health are good, he has many years to train and compete!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Teddi turned 5 yesterday!!! 

Today I went to watch and help a friend with an agility trial I took Gabby along to acclimate. We did some practice jumps between classes (course change). Then when I got home to all the dogs to the park in two sets of 2. Then I set up an agility exercise and worked Quinn, with weave poles. Then I worked Gabby. I set the weaves up as open channels and worked her running 12 she is used to 6. Then I took 6 away, and while they were still open, I had her jump a jump, turn and enter the weaves. First with me on the left side, the a front cross and ran her on the right side. She was PERFECT!!!! She LOVES the weaves. Last we did two jumps me on the inside, turn to the teeter, and her final exercise was the same two jumps, with a rear cross at the second jump to the teeter. That rear cross she did beautifully, and she understood it. Hhhmmmm I need to think about that an repeat it with jumps. 

Tomorrow (Monday) Teddi will probably do some obedience work. Gabby is having the day off. After she slowed down today she was sore. Not sure if it is a pad or something else She was sore last Tuesday just before weave class but walked out of it. Same foot. So Gabby has tomorrow off for sure. 

Tuesday - Supposed to go to Darrin's. If Gabby is 100% she will go, if not I will just take Quinn. If Gabby looks great and goes, and comes up sore she will be done. 

Wednesday - Obedience class. Good thing I did a little yesterday and today at the trial. She may not get to practice before class again. If I am not happy with how she looks, I will only take Teddi. 

Thursday - Probably obedience training while it is fresh in my head. 

Friday - FTP, and whistle sits unless Darrin has new homework for us. I will probably wait until hubby is home from work so maybe we can throw some longer marks for each other too. 

Saturday - Agility private lesson. 

Lisa, I do know how hard it is to do multiple venues and do them well. If you want it though, you can do it. It would be easier if you didn't have to work and could just train all day long. Don't give up on field. I think your trainer is trying to put pressure on you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> Lisa, I do know how hard it is to do multiple venues and do them well. If you want it though, you can do it. It would be easier if you didn't have to work and could just train all day long. Don't give up on field. I think your trainer is trying to put pressure on you.


So true! I know my normal work day of 11+ hours sure puts a crimp in training time


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So, I was setting up for our agility practice, and got distracted. When I went back out, I found a bunch of wild turkey's strolling about my setup LOL Could be a bit much for distraction levels heehee

Edit to add: I changed up my training plans for today a bit - I spent so long figuring out how to use the PVC pipe cutters (I am most definitely NOT mechanically inclined) I was running out of light, so I did Round the Clock drills with the Tire jump. All 3 dogs using the triple udder tug toy as a reward. Ms Towhee has started all out tugging finally - the kind where she gets low to the ground and TUGS hard enough to move you forward  Faelan did great, Casey wanted the dog walk fairly consistently and Ms Towhee needed some encouragement for the serious slices; Faelan only needed encouragement while at the 9 o'clock position on my left and the 3 o'clock position on my right.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Gosh, time is just flying by! 

This week we will be continuing with FF. I think I have discovered that one reason he was doing so well was that I wasn't pushing beyond the "I want to fetch" to the "I don't want to fetch." Therefore, I wasn't getting any refusals. It's the whole "fetching in spite of pressure, not because of it." Anyway, we are pushing through this, and he is still responding correctly to the pinch, most of the time. He has been trying out a few other, incorrect responses, but overall I am happy with our progress. 

Tomorrow I have clinical all day, so Riot will be off. Probably needs a day to chill.

Tuesday: hip check at the vet! Probably some heeling work in the morning before we go.

Wednesday: casting, heeling, stand for exam; short since I have an exam on Thursday

Thursday: marks, hopefully with my loving hubby

Friday: Maybe some water marks, heeling

Saturday: not sure, can't think that far ahead....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh Sharon, you reminded me I need to start my grocery list for Thanksgiving


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> oh Sharon, you reminded me I need to start my grocery list for Thanksgiving


Too funny  I am thinking of repeating last year - heading off to an obedience show instead of the whole Thanksgiving thing. Less stress that way!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am thinking of entering a set of obedience shows December 8-11, but wondering how peeved Tito will be, since I promised him he would be retired from obedience when he got his UDX and UUD....


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Very tired and busy here...trying to get the ball rolling again. We skipped our one day obedience entry but did show in breed. We didn't do anything--it was a very large bitch entry.
> 
> Talked to my obedience instructor. She feels like we have a lot of potential with obedience but that she needs to rein me in. We talked about the phrase 'jack of all trades, master of none.' Well, I would like to master them all! So, as much as it pains me to type this I think we might just focus on being the best we can at obedience for now. I still plan on finishing the JH and I can go back and pick up training again for SH when she is older. Also, we will maintain our training by going to group practices but as someone who is new and learning it is hard to be training in both venues at the same time and moving forward....


Reflection must be in the air. A few weeks ago I decided that obedience just was not happening for us. I love field work and seem to "get it". Obedience is a struggle for me. Also with my work schedule I can only make a class every other week. About a week after I quit couple of field people, who also do obedience, saw me messing around competition heeling Winter when I was airing her. They separately encouraged me to not give up in obedience. They thought her heads up heeling looked quite nice. Between this and the fact that I did miss going to class we have restarted obedience class. I decided that since Winter is handicapped by me, we will embrace all baby steps. I have asked my instructor to give us _one_ thing each week to work on. This week was stationary attention, I suspect it will be next week's as well.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Tito, you can come live at my house. I will never make you do obedience and we train field all year around.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Gosh Lise I would hate to see you give up on field work at this point. Think of all the work you have put in to your T work, pattern blinds, etc. VERY FEW people get that far on their own and that is a LOT of work, especially since you were doing it very very well. If you quit now you're only going to have to go back and repeat all that.


Thank you! I do know it is possible to master them all--but it is harder when you haven't done it before (vs. those that are experienced). I've been feeling my way through our field training and I've definitely wondered more than once if we'd ever really make it to the senior level without the aide of a pro....

I need to reassess. I don't want to stop...not really. Maybe we should focus on field and train for obedience on the side and just not show in obedience until she's ready with no set date.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Lisa, obedience and field really do feed into each other so well. Heel means heel, regardless of where you are. So many people in field seem willing to accept sloppy heeling, but the *good ones* don't. If you watch the really good handlers, their dogs come to the line heeling beautifully. (Dan crabs at me ALL the time for letting Tito get 6 inches in front of me when heeling! Seriously!) Sit means sit. Stay means stay. Fetch it means the same thing whether it's a dumbell or a bird. Come means come. They're really pretty much the same in so many ways. 
You just have to uphold your standards across both venues. No excuses. If she's heeling sloppy, or doesn't sit immediately, don't ignore it just because you're not in an obedience ring. 
The jump from JH to SH is huge, even with the help of a pro. Why worry about it for now? You'll get there as long as it's what you want to do! You'll just set your mind to it and you guys will get there when you're both ready. Same is true for obedience. Show when she's ready (good Lord, why would you show if she's not??).
I would say enter her in an obedience show, on a weekend you're not showing in breed. Take her in the ring and consider it a fun match, just to see where she's at and what you need to work on. It will be valuable information!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ha ha ha, your previous post just said you are going back to obedience! 



hollyk said:


> Tito, you can come live at my house. I will never make you do obedience and we train field all year around.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

GoldenSail said:


> This is why I decided to focus on obedience first. Field training is harder, costs more money, requires more stuff like a large field. I can train obedience in my backyard or house every day. It is also less expensive. Of course, if I was going to pick based on what my dog likes best it would be field, but....


You can always do yard training! It pays off.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Remember how I said, I would be better at giving my training plans for the week because I was keeping a journal? Well, it works great unless you leave your journal at training class! I'll pick it up on my way home tonight and give a better plan later. Here is what I can remember:

Dooley: Continue casting exercise and three pile work. Go outs, directed jumping and ROF and ROH.

Breeze: Recalls, heeling and heel position. Agility drills and some straight ahead jumping. 

Tag: Recalls, two bumper retrieves and stays.

More to follow...


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> ha ha ha, your previous post just said you are going back to obedience!


Hmm your right. (Modified offer) Tito you can field train year around here!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

LIGRC has their Fall Hunt Test this Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. I will be working all three days at the test---getting there early, setting decoys, manning wingers, and shooting. By Sunday night I will be exhausted. 

I'm not running Buffy in these tests. 

For those of you that feel they have to put field on hold---DON'T. You can always find something that you can do, with or without help.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Gosh Lise I would hate to see you give up on field work at this point. Think of all the work you have put in to your T work, pattern blinds, etc. VERY FEW people get that far on their own and that is a LOT of work, especially since you were doing it very very well. If you quit now you're only going to have to go back and repeat all that.
> 
> You can be a jack of all trades and still master them. Don't let your obedience instructor talk you out of field work, if field work is something you and your dog obviously enjoy. You can go back and do obedience when they are older, it is a LOT harder to do field work when they are older. Trust me on this one.
> 
> The nice thing about obedience is that it IS so easy to practice quickly at home and get something out of it. That means you can dovetail it with your field work and not have it compete


DITTO! What Anney said!

My work with my Winter has been so much more difficult because I did not put a good foundation into him when he was young. And if things were left to sit too long, then they had to be redone--sort of a one step forward, three steps back kind of process. When I did decide to really focus on his field work it boiled through into his obedience work. I demand a good standard on the obedience aspects--heeling to line, sitting at heel, etc. Lots fo the skill drills, like no-no drills help with things like the jumps in Open. He's not a 199 kind of dog, because I don't care enough about obedience to demand that precision, but we were able to march into the ring and get his AKC CD in a weekend after a 3 month layoff. I think the discipline of his field training had a lot to do with it.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

We are back to cold rain again here today. Luckily we had sunshine a light breezes yesterday so Bonnie and Breeze got to go training with the field trialers once we had finished cleaning and organizing the club trailer. They set up four progressively longer marks. Two through cover at about 80 and 90 yards, run as a double, but with lots of push factors on the memory bird that made it tough. Then two big marks that the Open dogs also ran as a double, but with the shorter one retired. The short mark was about 175 and the long mark 250. The long mark was tough--narrow corridor to see the gunner,, down a hill, asnd with a couple of islands of brush that thended to push them off line. Ran Breeze on the short double and then did the longer marks as singles, and she did a good job. Ran Bonnie on everything as singles. That last mark is the biggest she had ever done. She needed a helper bumper halfway out but otherwise did a great job!

We have to watch the weather now to see what elese we will be able to do. I am almost wishing for a decent cold snap--rather work in a light snow than in cold drizzle!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I am thinking of entering a set of obedience shows December 8-11, but wondering how peeved Tito will be, since I promised him he would be retired from obedience when he got his UDX and UUD....


Ha!! I think Tito would love it as long as it was kept light  Are you perhaps thinking of an OTCh?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> Teddi turned 5 yesterday!!!


Wow I missed this, until I re-read the thread....Happy Birthday Ms. Teddi! I hope you got doggie cake and lots of presents. I guess our invitation to the party got lost in the mail.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ahh, me too! Happy Birthday Teddi - hope it was a great day


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

nah, we have too much on our plate right now with agility and field to think of an OTCH (for now, anyway) but I do plan to enter him in versatility at Golden National 2012 and I thought I should probably enter him around here a few times to see what it's all about! I thought I'd do it in December because we'll be off from field training.



Sunrise said:


> Ha!! I think Tito would love it as long as it was kept light  Are you perhaps thinking of an OTCh?


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, Riot and I are about to hit the road to the ortho vet. Wish us luck!!! Should give us a good opportunity to work on some attention around distractions


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good luck to you and Riot. Please let us know how it goes. Praying for the best.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Best Wishes to you and Riot.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck at the vets !


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Last night we had obedience class, the struggle continues. Homework this week is halts and about turns, just for me not Winter.
Today field practice with the Tuesday group. Yea!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

On the other forum that most of us are a member on, they have the thread on gators. I think it has me freaked out enough to discontinue any further field training plans. Way too many on that thread from my state talking about gator attacks or gators hanging out in the training area.

Maybe when we move to the Minnesota/Wisconsin area our training can resume :


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wishing Marie and Riot all the best. Hopefully her vet will give her some information then and there.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A very good training session this morning with two training partners. We set up some bumper boys in the back field of my way cool designated dog training area, ha ha. They ran it as triples with a blind with their 2 dogs, I ran it as "memory singles" with Tito. I didn't run the blind that they had put out, because it was in between 2 marks. 
Tito lost the first mark, a 150 yard mark in a relatively flat field in moderate cover. But he handled beautifully to the mark. Both my partners were impressed with the progress he has made handling (not that I want to have to handle him to a mark). The other two marks he slammed. When it was his turn again we re-ran the exact same marks, and he slammed all three of them, which I had expected since he had already run them once.
Then I did 4 cold blinds with him. He was a pain in my butt on the first two. A couple of cast refusals, which resulted in a MAJOR attitude adjustment and then he lined the next two. BACK means head STRAIGHT BACK, not off to the side where you *think* the bird might be. BONEHEAD. Did a couple of short, easy blinds just to finish on a good note (about 80 yards), and he did fine. 
Finally, we worked some steadiness drills, more for my partner's dog than for Tito. 
Overall, a good morning!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

So....the cheat grass has died sufficiently so I found myself at my friend's house setting up Scout's final PB. The goal as previously mentioned is that these will be permanent blinds so that we can use their familiarity to teach advanced concepts such as a mark going over the line of a blind, etc. These blinds are more difficult as the field has dips in it and some go up hill and other down hill. There is also a lot of cover with many of the sparse weeds as tall as my shoulders. 

Once she has mastered these blinds we will then be allowed to do blinds at are training day--on my friend's terms that is  This is the game plan laid out for me. My friend will walk out to the blind, pick up the bumper, swing it, say dead bird, drop it, then walk away. Scout will then run the blind twice. After that she will get put up in the car and the other dogs will run. At the end Scout will come out again and run the marks and blind. So she will be running the blind three times.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Looking at the pictures posted on the photographers website brought back an incident that happened several dogs before Faelan stepped into the ring at his first trial this past weekend - the Novice dogs had trouble in that same ring in the afternoon (we switched rings between the 2 trials).

Okay, so this probably comes under the heading of not likely to ever occur again, but I can proof for other strong scents - in each frame where Faelan lost attention or drifted away during the first trial - it was where a wein. had butt scooted (I mean that serious scoot where their butt is planted and they propel themselves with their hind legs straight out) for 15 or so feet - I don't know if he was expressing his glands or had worms or what! but it now makes more sense why my Faelan had such an issue with heeling against that back gate LOL Not an excuse, but perhaps a reason  He rarely is that unfocused!

So add to my distraction list, strong smells.

Tonights plan also changed as I scheduled an ultrasound for Ms Towhee. She is not pregnant. So we do get to continue training, but I did not make class tonight with her.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> On the other forum that most of us are a member on


Am I missing out? Which forum...RTF?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

well I wasn't going to name it in case I wasn't supposed to LOL, but yeah


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, I didn't use names either, just letters. Had to make sure, I didn't want to miss a learning opportunity, y'know...I needs all the help I's can git.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

When I was in FL recently I learned that a gator can NOT, in fact, out run a human (or dog) on land. That's an urban legend.
They can, however, swim faster.....


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

They could probably out run me. :no:


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

In training today we did singles, doubles, and blinds. I suspect that all my training plans through winter and spring will pretty much sound like this. The light has not completely come on for Winter on swinging with me on doubles but she is starting to get it. On blinds I still get the occasional no go but no longer get multiple no goes in a row. 
Plan on training with our Pro on Friday.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just finished up an incredible agility class with the 3. Towhee had issues with off side weaves but otherwise the courses just flowed and the dogs loved it  and I originally had hard times deciding how to handle them. Running 3 dogs on 3 courses each is quite a workout too


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

geez Sharon, I would collapse for THREE days if I had to run THREE dogs on THREE courses each !
We are off to Dan's in a little while. Of course the weather is lousy, drizzling and cold, for the THIRD consecutive Thursday. Every other day this week has been lovely. It's just my training karma.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> geez Sharon, I would collapse for THREE days if I had to run THREE dogs on THREE courses each !
> We are off to Dan's in a little while. Of course the weather is lousy, drizzling and cold, for the THIRD consecutive Thursday. Every other day this week has been lovely. It's just my training karma.


Oh, once I figured out how to handle (all 3 dogs differently) they just flowed. High speed requiring a CLOSE before they sucked into weaves/tunnels etc going into a serpentine(s) followed by tunnel etc - it was fun.

Good luck at Dan's - they are predicting 3 (count them 3) possible snow events here by Monday yuck!

Edit to add: Did I forget to mention it was distraction night too? Singing toys, food wrappers, tissues, food containers etc scattered about ? Kicked Faelan into hyper drive (good thing as he goes up at trials) and Casey - well that boy is just too darn quick at times. Towhee was so happy to be running she was totally focused


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

SNOW????? DID YOU SAY SNOW???????
yikes!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Just got back from Dan's. One of our better sessions today, which means Tito was a good boy. Didn't get called BONEHEAD even once.
Started out with some cold blinds to slight visual markers. Dan is using a variety of markers now, black poles, tape on a weed, cones, etc. rather than just white stakes. He feels this is an important transition step for the dogs. 
Dan set up 3 of them across the field, sort of like the 3 bases of a baseball diamond, (well only kind of but I don't know how else to explain it) with 1st base being about 40 yards away, 2nd base being about 100 yards away, and 3rd base being about 80 yards away. The field is slight cover, about 6-8 inches high, and we were using bumpers. The field is surrounded by fairly heavy cover.
BUT there were also wingers set up, loaded with DUCKS!!!!!!
For the first blind, the winger was about 20 yards away and the blind was upwind of it. Blind was marked with a white stake. Not too bad.
The second one, the winger was about 10 yards away, and the blind again was upwindof it. Blind was marked with a black stake, barely visible because of the cover behind it. A little harder.
The third one, the winger was about 10 yards away and this time the blind was DOWNWIND of the ducks! Blind was marked with a small black stake, not visible from the line, but probably visible to the dog once he's about halfway there. Now we're talking challenging.
First one, Monster Boy heads out and lines it. Yay Tito!
Second one, he veers toward the winger which is quite visible from the line. Takes a nice whistle sit (sits square!), takes a lovely angle back cast, right to the bumper. Good dog!
Third one, he lines the bumper pile, bends down to pick up a bumper....head SNAPS up as he catches a whiff of the ducks (there are TWO wingers loaded with ducks), and off he goes to the wingers!!! BIG Sit whistle, he sits. Dan tells me to walk in about 10 yards toward him, just so Tito gets the idea that I am seriously planning to enforce it if he refuses the cast. Big OVER cast to the bumper pile, and Lord Have Mercy on my Soul the boy trots over to the bumper pile, picks up a bumper, and comes back with it!! 
Now this might not sound like a big deal, but EVERYTHING with Tito right now is about him accepting control.
Dan and I talked quite a bit today about where Tito is in terms of skills etc., and we are in agreement that he KNOWS the 3 basic casts backward and forward, any where, any time. He pretty much knows the angle backs now, quite reliable with them, and even has a decent understanding of literal casts. He takes a nice come in cast. 
What we are working on with him in all situations is his willingness to be a team player, and to accept control. That's why we were both so incredibly pleased with him today, he showed no resistance at all to any of the whistles and casts, even though it involved going to a bumper when there was a bird out there, too. 
Anyway, on to the next thing. He had another client come out to the field with his young black lab, and we worked on steadiness. To make a short story long, I was very, very pleased with Tito, he didn't show any signs of creeping or breaking, not even once, even though Dan was really whooping it up, repeatedly firing the shot gun, blowing the duck call, tossing birds directly over our heads, firing birds from wingers, etc. The boy did me proud (the lab owner was mightly impressed that a GOLDEN was so good, but that's another whole thing, lol). 
Got rid of the lab, and ran some marks with Tito. One thing we've noticed is that if there's cover, Tito will tend to head into the cover even if the mark falls short of the cover. So we did several marks that fell on the short cover, and several that fell into the heavier cover behind it. Now here's the funny thing.....he steps on every one that falls into the heavier cover. More likely to hunt up the ones on shorter cover. Probably a reason for it that I'm not aware of. Anyway, he was learning that sometimes the marks are in cover, sometimes they aren't.
Finished off with a nice drill with Dan in the field throwing marks (dead birds) for Tito. First time, about 40 yards away. The mark was thrown in toward us on an angle to the left (in front of Dan). Second mark was thrown away from us on an angle to the left (behind Dan). Third one was thrown away from us on an angle to the right (behind Dan) and fourth one thrown toward us on an angle to the right (in front of Dan). This is teaching him to run thru areas of an old fall, or to pull up short of where the old fall went. 
Second time, 80 yards. First mark was thrown directly toward us, not on an angle, in front of Dan, so that Tito had to run directly toward Dan to get the mark. Second mark (this one blew my mind) was thrown directly away from us, so that it fell directly behind Dan. Tito had to literally run around Dan to get to the mark. 
Third time, 120 yards. The same 4 marks as the first time, just at more distance, and the ones that were thrown away on the angle went into heavy cover.
Tito did an excellent job on this drill, and we came away quite happy. Dan said he thought Tito had made HUGE progress since last week, so I was pleased as could be. We discussed what I attributed it to, and to be perfectly honest I have to attribute it to the "attitude adjustment" that I made during training on Tuesday. He seems a lot more willing to play by the rules since then.

Tomorrow we are resting up for his big weekend agility debut!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck at your trial and go kick some butt!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

You two got your money's worth on that session, wow. I'd be chomping on the bit wanting to enter him, but then the wiser calmer mind would take over and wait. Good job!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - what a session you had!! Good luck this weekend


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> When I was in FL recently I learned that a gator can NOT, in fact, out run a human (or dog) on land. That's an urban legend.
> They can, however, swim faster.....


Are you confident enough to personally test that one? :no: I'm not!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I just got in from the field. I met with the two hunt test judges and a worker to look at the field and water for the MH hunt test setup for tomorrow's hunt test. I was asked to bring Buffy so that I could run her and they could get a look at what a dog would do. 

I then wanted to go home but they forced me to go to lunch with them. I struggled but to no avail. We ended up at Hooters for fried pickles, cheese steaks, beer, and photos with the waitresses.:--ashamed:What could I do? They forced me.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Aww, you poor guy. I'll bet you just feel so terrible.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

well, I canceled tomorrow's rental for obedience. They are predicting a Nor'Easter starting in the afternoon and turning to snow in the evening leaving us with 4-6 inches of heavy white stuff - and the rental is probably 25-30 miles from my house.

Hopefully, I can make the food pickup and work the crew a bit at the Weigh Station while waiting for the delivery truck in the morning.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

geez Sharon, it's WAY too early to be thinking about dealing with snow. Is this early for you, or typical? We normally get our first accumulating snow around the end of November here.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Way, way, way too early! We frequently don't have snow for Christmas! This year's weather has been really bad - th ewinter that just wouldn't quit, we are over 5 months ahead in rainfall and snow for Halloween? Out west is starting to look more inviting


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

long range forecast is for us to have a "colder, wetter" winter than usual, too. Sigh.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Crap!! They just upped it and my area is predicted for 10.3 inches. Maybe if we all think good thoughts it will blow out to sea?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Out west is starting to look more inviting


Come on out! You can help me design my field/agility/obedience areas in our pasture! 10 Day forcast is sunny highs low to mid 60's and overnight lows in the 30's. Usually gets a little yucky in mid Dec-Feb.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL I think it depends on where in the west you are. I grew up in Wyoming and we ALWAYS had snow for Halloween. Halloween costumes were generally made out of sweats and/or worn under or over coats. And we've seen snow July 4 a few times as well...

The part of Idaho I am in is not that bad though...mild for me! At least the dogs like the snow, right? It can also make for challenging marking drills


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've lived in the part of Idaho you are in and it does have nice winters (for the most part, I have been through some pretty hairy ones, too). I would love to live in Montana/Wyoming/Colorado area, love the mountains and wouldn't mind the winters as I love snow! Here in Oregon, I remember when all of our winters were lots of snow and long, but things have changed and winter seems to have been pushed out about a month, and has not been as bad for the last four years.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Keep that snow up there, messes up our training season. It's fun for a day or two but that's it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So it is noon and the weather forecasters were wrong - it is already snowing. But 
I made it to the food pickup and worked Faelan on attention, heeling, fronts & finishes at the weigh station. Drove home, unloaded and set off to Petco with Ms Towhee. Oyy, when she has had a break she does need a refresher 

Inside was too much for her so we went outside and ran into a few people training their small dogs, a very busy Stop & Shop as folks get ready for the storm and a lot of activity and carts. Even a person honking that turned out to be a pro trainer I know LOL This was her first time around all that activity with no visible treats or toys so overall, she did a great job.

Now to work non distraction related stuff.


----------

